# Woodmaster Blog



## JustinWright (Oct 7, 2008)

For anyone using or thinking about woodmaster planer/molders. I've started a blog about about my own experiences. Feel free to contact me with any ideas or comments.
http://woodmastermods.blogspot.com/

Thanks,
Justin Wright
American Logs & Siding LLC.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

hi justin
bought my 718 about 4 years ago and have nothing but good to say about the machine & the company
the sevice and support is 5 star
i'm doing mostly trim replication for older homes, and some custom planer/sander work

i added a digital thickness gauge and now setup time is really easy and fast


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Justin, I almost bought the 25" from woobmaster but decided against it when I went to talk to someone that owned one and used it in there business. The guy said it was to much trouble to change over from Molder to Sander then to gang rip. I still like the machine I saw though. I ended up with a 20" Grizzly planer and its a monster as well. I like the Blog you started and I am surprised Woobmaster did not jump on the opportunity to push there machines.

I have put up a kind of classified ad site for woodworkers called the http://woodworkerslist.com/ It free and I thought you may be able to post or find some things you need. Here is the post about how this got started http://lumberjocks.com/topics/6881
Anyway you are welcome to use it when needed. So far only Florida has its own Data base and is separated from the rest as a bata test for the rest of the states.


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

I am not a fan of switching a machine from one use to another. That is not an efficient use of time. I custom ordered my Woodmaster for one specific use. 10hp, 3ph, multi-blade straightedge/gangrip saw. It works great.

http://www.forestryforum.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=1609


----------



## JustinWright (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I also do not love the change over. I mostly use mine for a single purpose such as Log Siding or Gang Sawing.

Sandhill, Thanks, I also thought Woodmaster would have jumped on board with the Blog but who knows.

David, I've seen your set up before on another site, it looks like it works very well.

FYI, I plan to update the blog this week, so if you follow it I should have some new entries soon.

Justin


----------

